# 20% off Darklight Precision Z + Free Shipping! offer good thru 12/1



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

We wouldn't be here without our customers, that's you! As our way of saying THANK YOU during this Thanksgiving holiday, we're giving a *20% discount on our best selling product: the Precision Z and FREE SHIPPING for orders over $300*. Supplies are limited and offer only good until 12/1! Just apply the coupon code "*THANKYOU11*" during checkout and save big!

Offer applies to Precision Z Spotlights, Precision Z Wash Lights, and Precision Z Pro.


----------

